# Probleme beim Öffnen "einiger" SuperbaseTabellen p



## Verjigorm (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich Superbase-Tabellen, die einen "_" (Unterstrich) enthalten nicht öffnen kann.

Als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich:


```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM EV_LISTE
java.sql.SQLException: [Superbase Developers plc.][Superbase ODBC Driver]Can't open this file
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLExecDirect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.execute(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.executeQuery(Unknown Source)
	at de.poyry.superbase2access.io.connections.Connect2Superbase.execute(Connect2Superbase.java:66)
```

die betreffende Zeile lautet:

```
rSet = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
```

sql-statement:

```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM EV_LISTE
```

Irgendwie mag er keine Tabellen mit Unterstrich im Name, alle anderen Tabellen funktionieren einwandfrei.
Habe schon google befragt, aber kam garnix bei rum.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das lösen könnte?
Hab schon versucht, den Tabellennamen in Hochkommas etc. zu setzen, aber ohne Erfolg.

Die Datei umbenennen geht auch nicht, da (quasi wie bei Javaklassen) die beinhaltende Tabelle genauso heissen muss wie der Dateiname.

Bin über jede Idee dankbar.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Sep 2008)

ich hab zwar ka von superbase, aber anscheinend findet er die Dateien nicht in der die DB persistiert

[Superbase ODBC Driver]Can't open this file


----------



## Verjigorm (9. Sep 2008)

Das ist mir auch klar, die Frage ist nur, wie man das Problem behebt


----------



## Gast (11. Sep 2008)

Aus welchem Jahr stammt diese Superbase-Datenbank?


----------



## Verjigorm (11. Sep 2008)

1994 aufwärts

Der Unterstrich ist in SQL ne Wildcard, deswegen macht er Probleme, er lässt sich aber weder mit Hochkommata, Backticks oder \ maskieren, jedenfalls nicht im ODBC-Treiber.

Eine Lösung ist, dass man alle Dateien, die mit der .sbf verbunden sind lokalisiert und alle umbennent, dann funktioniert es.
Ist halt nen toller Aufwand, immer mehrere MB-große Dateien umzukopieren


----------



## geraldf (11. Sep 2008)

Der Unterstrich ist in SQL nur innerhalb von Strings eine Wildcard.

Beim Umbenennen von Dateien wird nichts kopiert.

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------



## geraldf (11. Sep 2008)

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, über eine Migration nachzudenken.

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------



## Verjigorm (11. Sep 2008)

geraldf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, über eine Migration nachzudenken.
> 
> ...



Ach nein, was meinste, was ich am machen bin 
ich kann ja grad die zu migrierenden Daten aus der Superbase-Tabelle nicht auslesen wegen dem Problem, dass ich auf die Tabelle mit Unterstrich nicht zugreifen kann.


----------



## geraldf (11. Sep 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Lösung ist, dass man alle Dateien, die mit der .sbf verbunden sind lokalisiert und alle umbennent, dann funktioniert es.



Wo ist jetzt das Problem?

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------

